# Shooting events



## Nwcid (Mar 29, 2018)

At the beginning of the year I started making my photography hobby, into a business.

So far I have a website up (March 5th).  I have prints posted for sale.  I have done minor advertising though my FB and IG friends.  Got nice business cards.  Blog and/or post pictures at least weekly on my site and social media.  In a month or so when I get things a bit more refined, I plan on doing a big social media push.

Now my next move is how to actually generate some more income from it.  I know the real money is usually found in weddings, but that is an area that I am very unlikely to venture into, unless it is as a second shooter. 

I have started into some senior pictures, People help... (updated 3-27) which I know at some point I can start charging for.

Have any of you done any kind of event shooting and had success selling either digital or prints?  We have lots of events in our small community, fairs, shooting (gun) events, car shows, ect.  I was thinking about shooting pictures at some of them.  Both just general shots of the show and random people, along with asking some people if they would like to pose for pictures.  I would then advertise on FB and IG for people to check for their pics.  This would draw visitors to my site and on my sale page I would have digital downloads for a few $. 

The other type would be a dedicated event photographer.  A friend of mine has set up a 2 day shooting competition with the proceeds going to American Freedom Fund for veteran suicide prevention.  Basically I would take photos, and maybe video/drone, then set it up for digital downloads for $.

Is there another way to generate income from these types of events?


----------



## Designer (Mar 29, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> Basically I would take photos, and maybe video/drone, then set it up for digital downloads for $.


This sounds like a good way to not make any money.  

You say weddings are where the real money is, but I think the real money is in making one superb photograph and selling it thousands of times.  If you can make more than one, and still sell thousands of prints, as well as the publishing rights, then you're on your way to a successful business.

At the event, make outstanding photographs and sell the best of them hundreds of times.  Think about what photograph will be one that nearly everyone who attends will want.  

Get that photograph.  

Sell it to everybody.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2018)

When I do events, I get paid by the event.  If the event is in the nature of something formal (reunion, etc), than I set up my portrait station, and do formal portraits for $25-50 each (depending on the payment structure with the event organizers).  I generally retain the right to sell images to the attendees of the event, but I doubt I've ever sold more than a couple of hundred dollars worth of those at any event.  

The other thing I do a LOT of (far more than my account things is appropriate) is charity work, specifically for Veteran-related charities.  When you're working for/in support of these events, you're not there to make money.  You're there to support the event, and if you're LUCKY, you get expenses back.  Every year I go on the road for a week with the Wounded Warrior Run, BC- a group raising money for PTSD programs to support Veterans and first responders.  I get  hotel rooms, a car and gas, some of my meals.  Other than that, everything comes out of my pocket; gear, snacks, etc.  DO NOT get into charitable work thinking you can make money; get in to it because you believe in the cause and want to support it.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 30, 2018)

Designer said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> > Basically I would take photos, and maybe video/drone, then set it up for digital downloads for $.
> ...



I said weddings is usually where real money is found.  I said that based on what have watched and read, it seems like the vast majority of photographers use that to fund the kind of photography they really want to do.

I will try to find that one that everyone wants.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 30, 2018)

AnnieBowen122 said:


> In my experience and experience of my friends the photographer is successful when he has at least an average portfolio. Each client wants to see what you are capable of, look at your style, he needs an example of your work, and the more the better and the most important that fotos must be  good and high quality.My friend already has a successful photographer, but when she started she just photographed a lot. She asked me and our friends to pose for her, photographed holidays and birthdays of relatives and friends (of course for free) took pictures on the road and even just people on the street.
> She just collected a portfolio, she retoucher foto and selected the best pictures. Then she created web site and uploaded them there, made an advertisement in social networks and she had orders for the shooting, also you need not forget about the technique need good equipment and preferably studio.
> it was her way and I think he is quite successful and simple, I wish you success !



As of right now I am not necessarily looking at a building a client base that comes to me for their portraiture.  I am looking at doing nature, landscape, travel type photography.  It is still important to capture amazing images, but the client sees exactly what they are buying.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 30, 2018)

tirediron said:


> When I do events, I get paid by the event.  If the event is in the nature of something formal (reunion, etc), than I set up my portrait station, and do formal portraits for $25-50 each (depending on the payment structure with the event organizers).  I generally retain the right to sell images to the attendees of the event, but I doubt I've ever sold more than a couple of hundred dollars worth of those at any event.
> 
> The other thing I do a LOT of (far more than my account things is appropriate) is charity work, specifically for Veteran-related charities.  When you're working for/in support of these events, you're not there to make money.  You're there to support the event, and if you're LUCKY, you get expenses back.  Every year I go on the road for a week with the Wounded Warrior Run, BC- a group raising money for PTSD programs to support Veterans and first responders.  I get  hotel rooms, a car and gas, some of my meals.  Other than that, everything comes out of my pocket; gear, snacks, etc.  DO NOT get into charitable work thinking you can make money; get in to it because you believe in the cause and want to support it.



When you say you are working for/in support of these events, but hope to get your expenses back, where do those funds come from?

I am not likely to shoot something that I am not wanting to support.


----------



## Designer (Mar 30, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> I said weddings is usually where real money is found.


Certainly! But let me walk it through with you; ( The actual wedding professionals on here will correct me where I am wrong.)

There is a wide range of wedding photographers who range in price/skill from rank beginners charging almost nothing, to the haute couture photographers who not only command their price, but in some cases also screen their clients.  

Let's consider the average wedding photographer:  Full time, providing for a family, possibly paying a helper, meeting office expenses, taxes, insurance, transportation, and putting some aside for future expenses, such as college or retirement.

He must be available for at least two days shooting (engagement, rehearsal, wedding, reception) and possibly two or three days to edit, order albums, track printing and shipping orders, meanwhile making more appointments and site visits.  

So he has invested at least a week on each event, not to mention his expenses and his income.  Consider the average wedding charges (probably less than $1,000) and he is barely scraping by.  Some, of course, charge more like $3,000, but it takes time to work into that.  

The top level wedding photographers are more like in the $10,000 range, but as I said; they are in that rarified air of being at the top.  They still have expenses (probably more than the mid-range pros) so their income is still not really $10,000 per week.  

Meanwhile, a landscape photographer who can sell one image hundreds of times is spending his time out getting the next superb photograph.  

Just a thought.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2018)

I wasn't clear at first on what you wanted to do. It seemed like you'd been on asking for suggestions related to doing people/portraits or events, then talking about this being a business - that seemed like quite a leap. 

However having looked at your site, I can see where your passions are and what your experience has been. The people section of your portfolio is not quite at the same level (yet anyway) as the rest, which include some excellent photos. I see inconsistency with people photos; the pictures of a single person outdoors are nice, but the others need work on vantage point and perspective and framing and backgrounds. Same with the senior portraits you posted - nice color etc. but some show a need to think about backgrounds and framing and using space. You might want to learn more about composition and balance, etc. once you put people into the scene.

I learned to go for a 'clean' composition; some of your people photos seem 'cluttered'. If something is in the frame it should be part of the scene; if not, keep it out of the frame (watch for things sticking in the sides/corners; I found I had to notice things like big trash cans, etc.). Signage should be straight and readable. If you go to events where attendees can bring cameras I'd suggest practicing and learning how to frame shots quickly as things are happening. Go early and figure out vantage points, notice backgrounds and where you'd want to be to take photos. I found it took a lot of practice. A LOT! 

You could get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA to start figuring out everything that would be involved in photography as a business (even if it's a sideline or part time work). If you wanted to do photos for a charitable cause and donate your time, etc. of course that's up to the photographer. I'd suggest you learn more about marketing, etc. - ASMP does webinars, you don't have to be a member, sign up and they email you the link to watch it.

I don't know in your area how much opportunity there would be to shoot events for clients and be paid a decent rate. Seems like there are often events looking for someone with a camera to do it for free; and if it's free or cheap, people seem to find mediocre photos acceptable (or try to edit themselves). That seems to be the challenge these days, and I think you'd need to bring up your skill level in that specific area of photography to have a chance at it. It would probably be a matter of finding an event that would pay you or give you permission to set up and sell photos. I would think it would need to be an event that is significant to people in attendance, or have celebrities or sports figures, etc., that people would want to buy pictures.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 30, 2018)

Designer said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> > I said weddings is usually where real money is found.
> ...



I don't disagree with your thought at all.  I do know there are people who make it in landscape and other non-client based shooting (not sure what to call it).  

My original comment was based on the last 6 months of reading blogs and watching videos about photography and the type I am interested in.  I would say 75% percent of the things I read or saw said where they made their money was in weddings, which supported the type of photography they really wanted to do.  That is why I made that statement, which it sounds like is apparently incorrect.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 30, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I wasn't clear at first on what you wanted to do. It seemed like you'd been on asking for suggestions related to doing people/portraits or events, then talking about this being a business - that seemed like quite a leap.



Yes, that would have been quite a leap.  I have literally done 4 people/portrait shoots, and they are all on the thread on this site.  I am looking to improve my skill all around, and it would be a good one to have.  I have no aspirations of shooting people as a business anytime soon.  I just fell into the same trap I believe many photographers do.  Friends and family know you have good equipment and like your photography so they think you can shoot people.  Since I have been asked and I want to branch out, I gave it a try.  Now I am learning and will try again and again.

I am mostly interested in landscape, wildlife and SCUBA and my normal life allows me to do that kind of photography.



> However having looked at your site, I can see where your passions are and what your experience has been. The people section of your portfolio is not quite at the same level (yet anyway) as the rest, which include some excellent photos. I see inconsistency with people photos; the pictures of a single person outdoors are nice, but the others need work on vantage point and perspective and framing and backgrounds. Same with the senior portraits you posted - nice color etc. but some show a need to think about backgrounds and framing and using space. You might want to learn more about composition and balance, etc. once you put people into the scene.



Thank you for the feedback.  The people section, with the exception of the senior shots, with the disclaimer, have all been candids that are better then cell phone. 

Adding people, or shooting the person as the focus point is very new to me, and I also find it very challenging.  I have been reading and watching as much as I can about it.  I came to this site to try to learn more.



> I learned to go for a 'clean' composition; some of your people photos seem 'cluttered'. If something is in the frame it should be part of the scene; if not, keep it out of the frame (watch for things sticking in the sides/corners; I found I had to notice things like big trash cans, etc.). Signage should be straight and readable. If you go to events where attendees can bring cameras I'd suggest practicing and learning how to frame shots quickly as things are happening. Go early and figure out vantage points, notice backgrounds and where you'd want to be to take photos. I found it took a lot of practice. A LOT!



All great advice that I will work on.



> You could get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA to start figuring out everything that would be involved in photography as a business (even if it's a sideline or part time work). If you wanted to do photos for a charitable cause and donate your time, etc. of course that's up to the photographer. I'd suggest you learn more about marketing, etc. - ASMP does webinars, you don't have to be a member, sign up and they email you the link to watch it.



Of course I always learn as much as I can to improve, plus things change over time.  My wife has a degree in finance and my family has run a few business over the years.  I am licensed, I have business accounts, I am doing basic "word of mouth" marketing as I am still finding little things that need adjusting on my site.  It has only been live 3.5 weeks.  I need to get some more photos up and add some more fine details.  I am going to do a couple of big pushes right before one of our local fairs where I will have a vendor booth with prints for sale.  I am also getting ready to hit up some local businesses to display some pieces.  I have a friend that takes care of social media for several of the ones that would be right for my work.  Of course I am set up with a few social media sites.



> I don't know in your area how much opportunity there would be to shoot events for clients and be paid a decent rate. Seems like there are often events looking for someone with a camera to do it for free; and if it's free or cheap, people seem to find mediocre photos acceptable (or try to edit themselves). That seems to be the challenge these days, and I think you'd need to bring up your skill level in that specific area of photography to have a chance at it. It would probably be a matter of finding an event that would pay you or give you permission to set up and sell photos. I would think it would need to be an event that is significant to people in attendance, or have celebrities or sports figures, etc., that people would want to buy pictures.



I live in a rural, economically depressed area.  There are 2 main kinds of people here.  Ones that have good jobs and want to live here because they like it.  The others are broke and live here because it is cheaper then many other places. 

You are right, finding the right price range and quality is hard.  I am not sure where to start, which is one of the reasons I asked here.  Getting paying events would likely be hard here, but will be harder until I have a portfolio of similar work to show. 

I am attending 3 of our local community events as a vendor this year, which are set up with crafts, food, wood work, jewelry, ect.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 31, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> At the beginning of the year I started making my photography hobby, into a business.
> 
> So far I have a website up (March 5th).  I have prints posted for sale.  I have done minor advertising though my FB and IG friends.  Got nice business cards.  Blog and/or post pictures at least weekly on my site and social media.  In a month or so when I get things a bit more refined, I plan on doing a big social media push.
> 
> ...



If you could snag a Santas grotto number thats a handy one.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2018)

People are no longer very interested in buying photos from many types of events...they often already have photos,taken by themselves, or friends or family, on smartphone cameras. Of course, there are always exceptions, but image sales of "events" have become less of a thing, now that more and more people have smartphones, and photos are valued for their _immediate_, on-the-spot availability for sharing, either on social media, or directly shared person-to-person either in e-mail or by text.

One way to get payed for shooting public events is to become a regular contributor to a local-area newspaper, like one of the 18 or so newspapers that Pamplin Media Group publishes. I used to shoot for two of their local newspapers, concurrently. You get payed per-event, and per photo used (every,single use of the image). You get a press credential, and entry to a lot of events, and the images you shoot have secondary value to you. Contact one of their papers in the area, or another newspaper publishing group.

Just something to think about.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 31, 2018)

For commercial drone work, you NEED to check the FAA regulations.  
Drone photography crosses into regulated air space, where the FAA calls the shots.
The primary driver is aircraft safety.  There have already been drone/aircraft mid-air collisions.  It is only a matter of time, before there is a fatal mid-air collision.

When I read the rules, there were 2 things that stuck out.
- Certification required for non-hobby/recreational flying.  
The brief look that I had of the certification requirements was that, it will take a LOT of study to pass it.  
Certification requires renewal every two years.​- CANNOT fly over people.  
So forget shooting at events, unless you can do it at an angle.  
This is a safety requirement.  If the drone crashes, people can get hurt.​There are a LOT of people who ignore the FAA rules.
But if they get caught, it is a fine or a day in federal court.

Then there are local statutes to comply with.


----------



## Nwcid (Mar 31, 2018)

ac12 said:


> For commercial drone work, you NEED to check the FAA regulations.



Already well beyond that.

The test does not appear to be that hard, other then me finding time to go do it.

No different then another type of specialty business license.  It is the cost of doing business. 

Just like any other business, you need to research all the rules and regulations or you could find yourself in a world of lawsuits or fines.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 31, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > For commercial drone work, you NEED to check the FAA regulations.
> ...



Kudos to you.
Too many people trying to get by without doing it properly.


----------



## texxter (Apr 4, 2018)

Photography as a full-time occupation is a tough field.  Making a living doing photography full-time usually results from having a reputation with a group of repeat customers and/or referrals, whether they are companies or individuals who appreciate professional photography.   A friend of mine is an architectural photographer and he co-supports his family with a relatively small number of architectural firms and magazines.  The trick is to be known and called over and over again.  For wedding, as for portrait photographer, it's mostly word of mouth and having a reputation and a portfolio to support it.

If I were in your shoes I would spend my time making myself known in however many ways I can.  You can offer free promotional portraits and expect referrals.  You can shoot an event for free and ask people for their email addresses to get the photos.  Then contact them to tell them you'd love to shoot their family and you're affordable.   Once you have a few clients  who are happy with your work, they'll tell family, friends and coworkers and they'll call you.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 5, 2018)

texxter said:


> Photography as a full-time occupation is a tough field.  Making a living doing photography full-time usually results from having a reputation with a group of repeat customers and/or referrals, whether they are companies or individuals who appreciate professional photography.   A friend of mine is an architectural photographer and he co-supports his family with a relatively small number of architectural firms and magazines.  The trick is to be known and called over and over again.  For wedding, as for portrait photographer, it's mostly word of mouth and having a reputation and a portfolio to support it.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would spend my time making myself known in however many ways I can.  You can offer free promotional portraits and expect referrals.  You can shoot an event for free and ask people for their email addresses to get the photos.  Then contact them to tell them you'd love to shoot their family and you're affordable.   Once you have a few clients  who are happy with your work, they'll tell family, friends and coworkers and they'll call you.



All good points for sure, but I also have to find a balance.  I plan on hitting the road in just under 2.5 years to travel and do travel related media.  This would be because it is what I have a passion for and to supplement my other sources of income.   With this in mind, I am not sure if it would help or hurt to build a larger local customer base and then leave.

Right now I do have a booth at 3 local summer events where I will have my prints for sale.  While I am there I plan on promoting that I am at the event on my social media.  I will be taking pics during the event and will be using those to promote also.  

One of my friends is related to half of a small town where I live.  She has a ton of contacts and will help me promote my business when I am ready.  I am planning on doing that in the next 30-60 days.

As I mentioned before I have a friend that runs the social media for several local businesses that would be appropriate to partner with to get my name out there.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 5, 2018)

It will absolutely hurt  you to build a customer base and then leave.

Very BAD timing.
Inertia is at work here.  
It takes a LONG time to build a business (average is 5 years), and to cut out as your business is growing will cost you.  
When/if you come back, it may be harder for you to rebuild, because those customers that you worked hard to get, will have moved on to other photographers, and may not want to return to you.  So you will be starting all over again, from scratch.
The longer you stay away, the harder the restart will be.

Or are you planning to completely cut and change over to travel photography?

Given your plan, I would minimize the expenses in the current business as much as possible.   
You need to be positive cash flow now, or cut it.  You don't have the 5 years to go from losing money to profit.

You should not get into any long term business relationships that you will be walking away from.  People who help you are making an investment in you.  They would be quite unhappy if you then walked away after a couple of years.  Their help/investment would have gone down the drain.
So you need to be upfront with all the people that are helping you, that you will be leaving in 2 years to do something different for X amount of time, or may not return.
Example1.  If I know you are leaving in 2 years, I would not give you the same amount of help that I would to someone who is trying to start a long term business.  Why should I, you are leaving in 2 years.  So I am going to minimize my losses from the beginning.

Example2.  If you leave in 2 years and not tell me that was your plan, I would be really PI$$ED OFF.  Because I would have expended time, energy, money and favors to help you, and now you are leaving.  If you come back, I will not help you again.  You burned a bridge.​


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 5, 2018)

All valid points, but my business is not based around seniors, portrait, wedding or other people centered photography.  The business I am building is based around landscape, travel, SCUBA, adventure, ect.  There is nothing to change over to. 

In approximately 2.5 years, when the youngest kid graduates, we will be headed down the road in an RV for at least 1 year.  If we find that we can survive financially, who knows when or if we will permanently return.  I will still have ties to the community here and unless there is some major change, our house and property will remain. 

The current business has only been in existence for 3 months.  The most likely source for my first income is selling prints at the 3 local events.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 5, 2018)

Personally, I think there is a better, more lucrative markets in photography. Product photography, corporate photography, and high end real estate photography. If I were to make a career in photography, this would probably be my focus areas. As designer mentioned, selling images is another avenue less traveled.

Understand your markets and put a solid business plan together. That should be your initial focus. Most fail in business because they fail to plan. As a salesman, I understand my markets, and create a business plan every year. The business plan is then used as a tool to measure performance and objectives.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 5, 2018)

You have photos that I think could be sellable and I'd think you could do well at the shows/fairs. I think though that depending on photography as income is going to be challenging and I wouldn't really count on it other than as a sideline. The only other photographers I know from when I was taking photos for a local team were part time at most. Even jobs in other types of media have dwindled; of three guys I know who worked in media/radio one is in retail, one's working at a casino, and another works in banking/loans. Not even close to radio/media or sports.

I've read that small businesses often start and are done within three years. I'm on another message board that I've literally seen that happen; people decide they're going to do portraits and weddings, get started and run into problems, and that's it. Much of it seems to have been a lack of preparation and basically just putting themselves on social media, underpricing, producing mediocre work, and that seems to only get them so far and they're done. 

You could try getting on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA and get some idea what's involved in photography as a job/business. You know your area and maybe having some contacts will be helpful, but if the plan is to travel in a couple of years then you'd probably need to figure out how to market travel photography. ASMP does webinars (no cost, don't have to be a member, they send a link for the webcast) or maybe there are other resources out there on marketing travel photography. It might be workable as part time income but as the saying goes, I don't think I'd be putting all my eggs in one basket, and maybe see if this could work along with other options or possibilities.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 5, 2018)

I am putting every effort into building my business, but I am far from depending on it.  Right now if I can make some enough money to cover expenses I will be happy.  Not that anyone wants to lose money, but the money I am using to establish this business is an acceptable risk for me.  With my projected expenses for this year, even going very high, is less then 5% of my annual income.  The greater risk for me is to not try.  I would love to see my business grow, but if for some reason it does not, the risk is more then worth it.  

I am so appreciative of all the people that have taken time to help me either by simply supporting me in this, those that helped proof my site while I was building it, everyone that has taken time to answer my questions on here, and even the people that just gave up a bit of their valuable time to look at my site. 

This business also gives purpose to some of my photography.  I travel a lot and see tons of things I "should" photograph, or "will photograph some day".  Instead of passing them by, I now take time to stop.  I take time to travel and explore paths that are out of the way.  These are things that I want to do, but daily life usually overrides.  How can a person not try and turn the things they enjoy into a business so they can do it more?  I do understand that turning hobbies into business will can change fun into work.

Ultimately I am willing to think outside the box.  I am willing to try things that might be different or not the normal.  If you never try you never know.  Each failure is a learning point to become that much better.  Each venture has to start somewhere and I am still in the starting stage.  If you wait until everything is perfect, you will never start as perfect is never achieved.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 5, 2018)

I used to be a full time news photographer.  I have friends who are commercial photographers.  Generally, Commercial/Studio type photography requires equal or greater business skills than photographic skills, in order to be successful. The digital age has lowered the "need" for full-time professional photographers.  But there is still a need and there are still many photogs who are doing well as professional photographers. But, and granted, most fail at attaining a full-time career in photography.

I like your attitude and will-to-succeed. You will never know if you could be one of the few who attained a full time career in photography until you try. Derrel delivered some advice which could be very useful.  Shooting news will hone your skills in shooting under pressure, shooting in tough lighting, shooting a story, shooting fast, shooting a wide variety of genres, et al. You won't make much money, but you will gain experience, exposure and contacts.

Adding dialogue to your travel images/story will add another dimension to your photography and may create additional monetary opportunities.

Good Luck and Good Shooting.


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 6, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Shooting news will hone your skills in shooting under pressure, shooting in tough lighting, shooting a story, shooting fast, shooting a wide variety of genres, et al.



Funny story about that.... Due to my profession, I usually find myself with access to places news people do not.  Or when they do, they are working with a PIO (public information officer).  

A year ago I was on scene of a house fire and I had the opportunity to grab my camera bag before responding.  I had full access to the scene so I was able to get some great shots.  At one point the local news photographer saw me with my camera and was giving me some seriously dirty looks.  In this photo you can see him standing across the street, Wildland Fire Pics

I am not part of the department that is the focus of this set.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2018)

I shot in major markets, never has a PIO interfered or restricted my movements at a news event.  The PIO(s) only answered questions or delivered department generated information.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 6, 2018)

Do proper business plan.
Then have it reviewed and critiqued by a few in the business and a few business people.
The better the business plan, the better your chance of success.  Because it forces you to look at stuff that you might overlook.
In your case, the business plan should go out to the time period when you are on the road, and when/if you return.

I had a friend who ended up closing his business, because he could not keep his client pipe full.  So he ran out of enough clients to keep his business going.
This is the business side of the business.  Nothing to do with photography, but everything to do with keeping the business going.

While you are on your 1 year road trip, how are you going to keep the business going, so that you have continued income from the business?   Or is the business going to sleep, while you are on the road?

gud luk


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 6, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Do proper business plan.
> Then have it reviewed and critiqued by a few in the business and a few business people.
> The better the business plan, the better your chance of success.  Because it forces you to look at stuff that you might overlook.
> In your case, the business plan should go out to the time period when you are on the road, and when/if you return.



Solid point.  I did a rough draft basic plan, but not very in depth.  It is to give me some basic guidance.  



> I had a friend who ended up closing his business, because he could not keep his client pipe full.  So he ran out of enough clients to keep his business going.
> This is the business side of the business.  Nothing to do with photography, but everything to do with keeping the business going.



I absolutely agree that the business side has more effect on being successful then the skill of photography. 



> While you are on your 1 year road trip, how are you going to keep the business going, so that you have continued income from the business?   Or is the business going to sleep, while you are on the road?



Right now the business is based around selling prints, so very little should change there.  As we move to traveling I will likely be adding a second site that is more blog/vlog based that deals with all things related to travel, photography, videography, RV, maintenance, ect where ads and affiliate links would provide some income. 

Both my wife and I have professional jobs that we can do a large portion of remotely.  With my job I need to work part time to maintain my certifications.  I spent a lot time getting them and have no plans of giving them up anytime soon.  So unless I become ridiculously famous and somehow manage to make millions  I will not be giving up my primary job. 



> gud luk



Thank you.


----------

